# Omega PO 9300 vs Rolex DSSD



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Had a rather spontaneous purchase the other day, ended up trading my Omega Seamaster PO Chrono for the updated 9300 model:



















The idea being that the DSSD would be a more formal watch to wear to work, and the PO would be a casual wearer hence the orange colour. It's more 'fun' than having all dark coloured watches.

This new PO 9300 model is often compared with the Rolex DSSD, which I am also fortunate to have in my hands. What the comparisons don't often show are side by side photos, and as I have the opportunity to do so it would be rude not to.










As you can already see, they are both stupidly large watches, not just in diameter but in depth too. I wouldn't advise anyone to have either of these watches as your only watch, but in a collection they both have their place.

I'll start with the boxes:




























The Omega box doesn't seem to be any different from my last PO model, however the Rolex DSSD box is much bigger than the Submariner's. At this price point I'd expect something pretty special as Omega did with some of their limited edition Speedmasters or Oris and Panerai have with their boxes. But all you get is a boring box and a cardboard outer dust cover.

The PO 9300 has been completely redesigned from the original. The most noticeable feature is the dial with the two sub dials instead of the traditional three. I wasn't keen on this design at first but it's growing on me.














































The DSSD takes its design from the traditional Rolex sports watches but then gives it a dose of steroids. The case is much thicker and the bezel is ceramic. This particular DSSD has the version 2 dial which has more rounded 'S' letters amongst other small changes. As far as I'm aware there is now also a version 3 dial too.














































Using some ancient kitchen scales (not sure how accurate these are), the PO weighs in at around 250g and the DSSD comes in at a surprisingly lighter 220g. Both watches have been sized for my tiny wrists (~6.75") and these weights will increase or decrease depending on how many links you need in the bracelet.



















Some side-by-side photos:














































A common issue with the DSSD is the amount that the bracelet tapers from the watch to the clasp. As you can see the PO bracelet doesn't taper in anywhere near as much. The new PO has screws in the bracelet now and the clasp and divers extention have both been changed. The clasp is slightly smaller than the previos PO and the divers extention is easier to remove and push back in. However the DSSD has it's party piece, the Glidelock mechanism. I can't stress how amazing this design is and being able to adjust the bracelet length in 2mm increments during the day so easily really does make the watch much more comfortable to wear. The PO has no micro adjustments and only a half link helps to get the correct size. The DSSD clasp isn't just one piece either, the end is actually on a sprung mechanism.
































































The caseback of the DSSD is a two piece design, with the centre being made of titanium.










The PO has something that the last PO was missing, a display back. In my opinion this really does make the watch, as it allows you to view some of the in house movement when your bored.










As mentioned earlier, both watches are huge! The DSSD was already renowned to be stupidly thick, however the PO is slightly larger again:





































The crowns and pushers have been updated on the PO and are much easier to grip, but the crown on the DSSD looks much better with its crown guards:



















Both watches also feature a helium escape valve, however the PO is operated manually whereas the DSSD requires no intervention at all:



















The only issue I have with the DSSD is the lack of an AR coating. There is always a reflection in the crystal, no matters what angle your looking at it from. The PO has a double sided AR coating and this makes the dial much easier to read in bright light:



















The lume on both watches is pretty good too. Not overly bright but the colours are much nicer than the traditional green. In person the lume doesn't look as 'blue' as in the photos. The PO actually uses two different colours of lume.










There's plenty of tehcnical information online on both watches and their dimensions and movements, but I thought some side-by-side photos would be of interest to people.


----------



## BingoBango (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice upgrade to the PO there Irf and great comparison photos! Hope you didn't lose too much money on your old one! Love the Chrono with the saphire caseback but I don't think I could pull it off with my wrists, which are even smaller than yours, or the bright orange bezel!

I just got myself the new 42mm 8500 PO with the orange numbers but black ceramic bezel and loving it!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Both lovely watches, I prefer the OMEGA but only slightly.


----------



## Doc J (Aug 1, 2012)

Love that exhibition case back!


----------



## TroutRunner (Jan 10, 2012)

Great review, nice job.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats on getting the PO9300 and welcome to the elusive club of DSSD/POC9300 owners ..
The are both fantastic in their own right and surprisingly comfortable for their heft and size ...

However, in line with what I ve said before ... Omega costs substantially less than what DSSD does and for good reason .. It is a notch inferior to DeepSea in case quality and engineering and the sheer use of materials ..

DeepSea is a compact big watch ... An amazing 3900m of WR packed into a 43-44mm case ! The case and the bracelet have a reassuring solid feel of brushed steel .. Contrary to popular opine, I love the bracelet and the micro adjustment comes in v handy .. no wonder, it was my first grail. And it aint going anywhere ...










POC9300 is a chronograph .. so kinda a different breed to compare with .. The case is truly awesome and the depth of dial amazing .. the movement is gorgeous and v accurate .. two register chrono is worth drooling about .. But still, massive at 45.5 mm X 19 mm for 600m of WR .. bracelet though comfortable is chunky .. for me, the absence of micro-adjustment is unpardonable for a watch that costs > 6000 USD and to me is the weakest link.


----------



## kalooy (Jun 12, 2012)

Nishant said:


> Congrats on getting the PO9300 and welcome to the elusive club of DSSD/POC9300 owners ..
> The are both fantastic in their own right and surprisingly comfortable for their heft and size ...
> 
> However, in line with what I ve said before ... Omega costs substantially less than what DSSD does and for good reason .. It is a notch inferior to DeepSea in case quality and engineering and the sheer use of materials ..
> ...


Not to start another Rolex versus Omega war - but you are kidding right?

Rolex used to equip all their watches with clasps coming from a chewing gum dispenser - cheap thin metal mounted on a flimsy bracelet, thats what they have felt and looked like for last couple decades! Only fairly recently they have fitted the watches with the new glide lock clasp.

Of course the Omega cannot be as good because it costs less than the Rolex - very logical argument! I guess thats what all the Rolex buyers probably think as well and thats also the reason that Rolex charges 10% more every year - people will buy it anyway since it must better because it costs so much more...lol

I feel sorry for you but you paid the biggest amount of your investment for good marketing and not for innovation or extraordinary quality. If I really needed a watch capable to withstand 4000m of diving pleasure I would buy a UTS - way better designed, built or engineered that the DSSD, for a fraction of the cost of course. But the deepest dive of all time was only 600m anyway, and the Omega would be good enough for that one...

So what innovation does the DSSD have what the Omega doesn't have? The famous glide lock clasp!

BUT what does the Omega have the DSSD doesn't have?

- better build quality
- iconic design
- much nicer bigger bracelet fitted for a big watch and not a mini bracelet fitted on a huge thick watch
- stunning chrono movement
- much better legibility (bigger useful dial where the space is actually used to display information other than rolex,rolex,rolex,rolex,rolex....superlative, ring lock, officially certified chronometer.......which doesn't reflect like a mirror because antireflective coating was too expensive)
- better steel (harder, less nickel so less skin irritation...)

Then there still is the Omega Ploprof - still cheaper than a DSSD but this one is actually a few classes above the Rolex and cannot be compared fairly since it adds a even more iconic design and engineering plus a saphire bezel, mesh bracelet...and the list goes on and on and on....


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

kalooy said:


> Not to start another Rolex versus Omega war - but you are kidding right?


No, I think you are to start another war 


> BUT what does the Omega have the DSSD doesn't have?
> 
> - better build quality
> - iconic design
> ...


Better build quality? Iconic design? "Stunning movement"? Really? Seriously? Really?

I think in your list you forgot "fact-dodging Omega fanboys"


----------



## projectfx (Dec 10, 2012)

kalooy said:


> Not to start another Rolex versus Omega war - but you are kidding right?
> 
> Rolex used to equip all their watches with clasps coming from a chewing gum dispenser - cheap thin metal mounted on a flimsy bracelet, thats what they have felt and looked like for last couple decades! Only fairly recently they have fitted the watches with the new glide lock clasp.
> 
> ...


omega has an iconic design...and rolex doesnt? not sure i have ever seen anyone list out so many prositives and negatives based on less fact...


----------



## xslyyx (Apr 19, 2009)

*Sv: Omega PO 9300 vs Rolex DSSD*

I think in this case my vote goes with PO 9300.
Rolex is just missfitted, I think its not in propotion to its size when it comes to bracelet vs rest of the watch. 
Also in all honestness you can not justify the price difference between PO and the DSSD....PO has so much more bang for the bucks. BUT that is my personal view...
I've tested the DSSD for 1 week from a friend (AD).
I ended up with Speedmaster 9300... In my opinion the watch that is underpriced for what you get...

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Both are nice watches. Rolex doesn't do it for me but the PO is great! I have one as well! BTW, congrats on your new watch!

















Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I have given up on ever getting either, can't afford them and it just isn't going to happen, but wow, two beautiful pieces, both iconic.


----------

